# CV19, how blue is your sky ?



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?

Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-04-09 07:05:00Reaction Score: 13


bluer than ever here in Yorkshire, noticeably more birds singing, really eerie, in a good way. 

Something strange is going on, and this Covid bs is only the cover.... 

We should all be praying that God exposes these scumbags


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-09 07:46:53Reaction Score: 7




GlobeHead69 said:


> bluer than ever here in Yorkshire, noticeably more birds singing, really eerie, in a good way.
> 
> Something strange is going on, and this Covid bs is only the cover....
> 
> We should all be praying that God exposes these scumbags


Extremely blue and mostly clear here in Yorkshire. So much so, the white balance on all of my cameras, when set to sunny 5600k, is off, to much blue!  

Edit. Back to dull, grey and cold today.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ThunderbirdDate: 2020-04-09 08:04:09Reaction Score: 8


I am in Thailand and 3 days ago I was on the beach at sunset there was a sunset in the west and the north. There was someone with me who seen it as well. It was not one source of light spreading across the sky, but two sources of light creating a sunset effect, at two points of the compass. It was one of the most unusual and eerie things I have ever seen. I returned to the beach on the following two nights but it was a bit cloudy. Unless they close the beach I plan to keep going back to see if it repeats. 

I searched online to see if others had seen it and the results were interesting. Startpage came up with a very odd response, asking for my email address and would not show any search results. Startpage is my main search engine and I have never seen this before. Google results show a Pink Floyd song from 1983, Two Suns in the Sunset, which is dark and apocalyptic. Two Ducks had a number of results, including the link enclosed here, from December 27, 2019, with photos and a story debunking two suns being in the sky. 

I have to wonder if we are being induced to stay in our homes to minimize the number of people who see this phenomena? 


Fact Check: Pictures showing two suns in the sky are false


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BlackFlagDate: 2020-04-09 08:05:38Reaction Score: 7


I haven't seen a chemtrail in weeks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ThunderbirdDate: 2020-04-09 08:05:38Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


I agree, the sky has not been normal. I have expanded on this in my reply post.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TwosidesDate: 2020-04-09 08:37:05Reaction Score: 9


Days after flights were grounded the sky returned to what I remember from growing up in the late 70s in Norway, deep blue, crisp and beautiful. Sun is still too white though.


----------



## Sovereine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SovereineDate: 2020-04-09 08:50:11Reaction Score: 1


Yes! The skies have been glorious,  scattered with big puffy bright white clouds and late season rain- so unusual.  The upside to the Dark forces flexing their power to oppress.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-09 09:01:43Reaction Score: 0


Just the same as always Although there is no normal on this peninsular as regards sky conditions
No deep blue, no all day blue sky yet. Still chemtrails wandering about. Not as many and trails not following 'nomal' flight paths though what significane that has god knows.
Milky skies though have been replaced by real clouds.
Smells emerging are the most noticeble difference to be honest. Probaby the lack of buning rubber and oil oh and vision has improved markedly.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-09 09:09:50Reaction Score: 6


I think this is a bit of the carrot in the whole affair, as discussed here:
Coronavirus is the catalyst to a technocratic New World Order

They were lots of trails in the sky, they did cause cloud cover, but now there aren't.  Maybe the psyop was that there was such a thing as chemtrails.  Maybe they were just clouding us up in order so that it would feel so good when we weren't.  Making the shoes tight, so we would be happy to take them off.

Global warming is solved now the economic engine has been switched off.  Why would we turn it back on?  Greenies won't want to.  Don't take away the silver lining!

There is a new normal coming, things aren't coming back like they did.  And some people - enviromentalists and anyone guilted into thinking they were killing the world - are already bought into it.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-09 09:13:54Reaction Score: 1


some data: Tracking March’s historic drop in air traffic



> In the final week of March, commercial traffic declined 62.9% from the same period in 2019.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-09 09:24:41Reaction Score: 3


It is blue here. I wouldn't say blue as I have ever seen but definitely blue.

Stars seem to sparkle more at night. A few are brighter. Could be lack of pollution / trails. But who knows for sure. I have been sky watching quite a bit, due to the lack of clouds. 

Planes have been replaced with Red Kites, the bird not the toy. 

Birds seem to be going nuts. However that could be just spring and me not being in the office.

Still seems to be the odd plane. But I live 30 mins from Luton and Heathrow airports.

Black helicoptors buzzing like mosquitoes. And at night too.

I didn't see it but my gf said a WW2 bomber flew over our house the other morning whilst I was still asleep. Couldn't rationalise that one.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-09 10:57:01Reaction Score: 6


On 20th of March on the dot, the sky over Netherlands opened up and the sun is shining ever since.
This is unheard of in Netherlands at this time of year.
Some days I can't see even a dot of a cloud, crystal clear sky and it's still going.
I guess the planetary conjuctions in march _did_ have an impact on earth's atmosphere big time.

It's still cloudy at nights though which pisses me off to no end because I want to capture the aleged Atlas comet on camera.
Until I see it for myself it doesn't exist for me, I don't trust any video of the so called comet.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Plastic PaulDate: 2020-04-09 11:04:32Reaction Score: 1


Last time I remember skies like this was back in April 2010 when the Icelandic volcano erupted.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-09 11:44:24Reaction Score: 1


Usual milky sky's here in Bristol UK, very high planes throwing out big fluffy trails,


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-09 12:40:47Reaction Score: 1




CitizenShip said:


> Usual milky sky's here in Bristol UK, very high planes throwing out big fluffy trails,


A couple of very high fast small planes with very long trails went over this morning.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-09 12:55:51Reaction Score: 1


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VahidganDate: 2020-04-09 12:57:26Reaction Score: 7


Same here in Iran.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-04-09 13:00:40Reaction Score: 8


The blue skies have passed and we are now back to snow


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-09 14:49:44Reaction Score: 0


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-09 15:35:11Reaction Score: 5


Record-size hole opens in ozone layer above the Arctic

Super massive ozone hole. Probably explains the WW2 bomber, not sure about what else. 

Watch out for sunburn. 

Nomad long may those Dutch blue skies last, I am looking forward to enjoying all those blue Dutch skies at Luminosity Beach Festival, Bloemendaal late June. Hasn't been cancelled yet as far as I am aware. God help any power that be that trys to stop me getting to that beach.


Thunderbird said:


> I am in Thailand and 3 days ago I was on the beach at sunset there was a sunset in the west and the north. There was someone with me who seen it as well. It was not one source of light spreading across the sky, but two sources of light creating a sunset effect, at two points of the compass. It was one of the most unusual and eerie things I have ever seen. I returned to the beach on the following two nights but it was a bit cloudy. Unless they close the beach I plan to keep going back to see if it repeats.
> 
> I searched online to see if others had seen it and the results were interesting. Startpage came up with a very odd response, asking for my email address and would not show any search results. Startpage is my main search engine and I have never seen this before. Google results show a Pink Floyd song from 1983, Two Suns in the Sunset, which is dark and apocalyptic. Two Ducks had a number of results, including the link enclosed here, from December 27, 2019, with photos and a story debunking two suns being in the sky.
> 
> ...


Need to try and get a photo of that!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ThunderbirdDate: 2020-04-09 16:26:47Reaction Score: 14


Here are photographs of the sunset in Thailand on April 9, 2020. There appears to be two sources of light setting behind the clouds, in the west and the south. They are separated by about 45 degrees.

On April 6th there was a sunset in the north and the west and they were a full 90 degrees apart. There was less cloud cover that day so it was easy to see that there were two distinct sources of light. I had dropped my phone that day and it was working sporadically, or I would have images of that. I have video of today's sunset and I can upload it if anyone is interested in seeing it.

Could this be why, at least in part, the world is being told to stay indoors at this time?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-09 16:29:28Reaction Score: 9


*"Mr. Blue Sky"*

Morning! Today's forecast calls for blue skies

Sun is shining in the sky
There ain't a cloud in sight
It's stopped raining
Everybody's in the play
And don't you know
It's a beautiful new day
Hey ay ay!

Runnin' down the avenue
See how the sun shines brightly
In the city
On the streets where once was pity
Mr. Blue
Sky is living here today
Hey ay ay!

Mr. Blue Sky
Please tell us why
You had to hide away
For so long (so long)
Where did we go wrong?

Mr. Blue Sky
Please tell us why
You had to hide away
For so long (so long)
Where did we go wrong?

Hey you with the pretty face
Welcome to the human race
A celebration
Mr. Blue Sky's up there waitin'
And today
Is the day we've waited for
Ooorrr

Oh, Mr. Blue Sky
Please tell us why
You had to hide away
For so long (so long)
Where did we go wrong?

Hey there Mr. Blue
We're so pleased to be with you
Look around see what you do
Everybody smiles at you

Hey there Mr. Blue
We're so pleased to be with you
Look around see what you do
Everybody smiles at you

Mister Blue Sky!
Mister Blue Sky
Mister Blue Sky-yiy!

Mr. Blue you did it right
But soon comes Mr. Night
Creeping over
Now his hand is on your shoulder
Never mind
I'll remember you this
I'll remember you this way!

Mr. Blue Sky
Please tell us why
You had to hide away
For so long (so long)
Where did we go wrong?

Hey there Mr. Blue (Sky)
We're so pleased to be with you (Sky)
Look around see what you do (Blue)
Everybody smiles at you

_[Instrumental]

[Choir singing]

[Robotic voice:]_
Please. Turn. Me. Ov-er


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-09 17:05:37Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> *"Mr. Blue Sky"*
> 
> Morning! Today's forecast calls for blue skies
> 
> ...


Better than turning to stone! The message, not the song.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-09 17:13:33Reaction Score: 6


ok, so i mentioned this in one of the threads a couple weeks back when i knew they were doing some tests on the new equipment at the telephone/cell building down the street - and what i mentioned was that on a friday thru sunday midday we had absolutely zero clouds whatsoever. the birds were going wild and local animals were acting strange. also zero planes where as before hundreds per day. i mean, look at my user picture, there's seven or eight planes doing a starburst pattern, and that was super typical for the last several years.

on that sunday we got clouded up and it rained for 6 days straight.

then last week it was what people are saying, blue sky, birds singing, smelling things, and of course the clear sky at night and massive star twinkling )make of that what you may)... and the sky had the most natural clouds i had seen in probably 5 or 6 years i am not kidding.

i know they are still spraying down in the big city my company office is in because the two times i have gone there in the last month there was stuff everywhere, but they always spray there heavier and completely blot the sun almost 98% of the time.

so today we are back to full clouds and rain and snow!


Bear Claw said:


> Super massive ozone hole. Probably explains the WW2 bomber, not sure about what else.


so i just looked at this story you linked, and there was another story on the page:

Ozone layer not recovering over populated areas, scientists warn

and see the picture there? that ring is interesting - i am not saying it's a conspiracy, but i just don't know what it is. the other night i witnessed a massive ring around the moon also that i had not seen that i can remember and i spend every single night of life outside looking and looking and looking...all conditions, hot cold rain snow clouds clear i am always out. i never saw a halo quite like the other night.

in regard to ozone some of my nieces and nephews have been getting what i consider bad sun burns just from being outside for like 20 minutes at a time in the last 5 days.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-09 17:21:14Reaction Score: 3


Lots more butterflies than usual, is one thing I have noticed.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-09 18:12:41Reaction Score: 1


The good lady has just said she can smell sea air as I was reading this ozone stuff spooky shit............but it's okay we've gone back to yellow alert as it's just a farmer muck spreading.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ChrysomallosDate: 2020-04-09 18:19:29Reaction Score: 5


AMAZING thread, thanks for creating it! This is exactly what me and my friends noticed here in Poland.
The sky is BLUE as a water. Air feels fresh, no condensation trails are visible. Oh and the sun .. Just WOW.

Have any of you noticed the sun? It was always bright white, unpleasant to look at.
Now it is golden orange, so nice that you want to just chill out in the garden and sunbathe.
And the sunsets are beautiful they are mixtures of warm colors (red, yellow, orange, golden etc.).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-09 21:38:46Reaction Score: 1




andym said:


> ok, so i mentioned this in one of the threads a couple weeks back when i knew they were doing some tests on the new equipment at the telephone/cell building down the street - and what i mentioned was that on a friday thru sunday midday we had absolutely zero clouds whatsoever. the birds were going wild and local animals were acting strange. also zero planes where as before hundreds per day. i mean, look at my user picture, there's seven or eight planes doing a starburst pattern, and that was super typical for the last several years.
> 
> on that sunday we got clouded up and it rained for 6 days straight.
> 
> ...


About that, the sun ring is a regular-ish phenomenon. Allegedly to do with ice clouds and crystals although that story doesn't makes sense. I would say I have probably seen it around ten times in my life.

Anyway the official story is:

What makes a halo around the sun or moon? | EarthSky.org

No idea what it could be, although similarly to with rainbows, a dome or firmament could provide an explanation. Haven't seen one these last few weeks though,


Oh well. I tried to resist, I really did. Here is my Blue Sky Themed song. Loosely on topic due to the dichotomy of Apocalyptic video vs Blue sky


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OutdoorsyHikDate: 2020-04-09 21:44:11Reaction Score: 6


My area has been having snow/rainstorms, so we haven't really seen the sky much lately, but it is definetely a deeper blue. The moon looks very crisp and clear too. We have many more birds around too. This is partially because of the windy conditions and decrease in pollution. However, there is a strange scent being carried on the wind lately. I even smelled it up in the nearby mountains. It's like a stagnant pond/manure/gunpowder-like scent. I've never smelled it before this Covid-19 stuff. Many people, including myself and my family, have also noticed that nights are a lot brighter lately, even on nights with no moon or clouds, particurlarly around 2 and 3 am.  You could easily read a book by the light. There seems to be something else illuminating the sky. The moon also has a halo around it every night, usually a maroon red or sometimes concentric rainbow rings. The sun has had these too lately. By the way, in atmospheric optics, these types of halos are known as coronas! I truly believe they are trying to discourage being outdoors because everyone will see this. Ever since August 2019, my intuition has been telling me that something really strange going on with reality.

Speaking of sun rings, I took this photo back in February 2017 of a really pretty sun corona halo from my front yard.


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-04-09 22:01:16Reaction Score: 6


Blue and pretty in southwest Germany too. The sun seems extremely bright, but sunrise and sunset are even more beautiful than I remember. 
Maybe  it's just me, totally subjective but I love looking at it. 
Call me crazy, monday or tuesday I clapped for the sunrise 
I'm happy they stopped the spraying here. I also noticed the stars twinkling more. The full moon was awesome but I found I should get new glasses, it was slightly blurry and that is totally my eyes, I know it.

From the "feeling" side (you know I'm sometimes a little woo woo, but not new agey) I have been saying to my husband for at least two years that I feel like "something" is coming from the sky, "invisible stuff" (not scientifically detectable) and I feel like the sky/atmosphere is changing. But I'm not woo woo enough (yet?) to figure out what it is. Just one of my feelings.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-09 22:16:46Reaction Score: 3




CitizenShip said:


> View attachment 43968


Yup.  Soupy haze just like this here in minneapolis minnesota usa.  

Bummer.


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-04-10 01:07:32Reaction Score: 1


Its very blue here too, and I had one of the coldest summers in many years, with clouds covering the sky. Now there are few clouds. 
Its as blue as the Windows old vanilla desktop.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-04-10 01:42:59Reaction Score: 2




Thunderbird said:


> Here are photographs of the sunset in Thailand on April 9, 2020. There appears to be two sources of light setting behind the clouds, in the west and the south. They are separated by about 45 degrees.
> 
> On April 6th there was a sunset in the north and the west and they were a full 90 degrees apart. There was less cloud cover that day so it was easy to see that there were two distinct sources of light. I had dropped my phone that day and it was working sporadically, or I would have images of that. I have video of today's sunset and I can upload it if anyone is interested in seeing it.
> 
> ...


My old stomping ground. We lived up in Bang Lamung (out near Nongprue). Wife worked in Rayong. If you know this corner


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DavidGlenneyDate: 2020-04-10 05:47:46Reaction Score: 0


This was a week and a half ago or so in a suburb of Dallas TX.  Haven't seen anything like it in many years!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-10 09:07:03Reaction Score: 2




Myrrinda said:


> Call me crazy,


Okay.
Myrrinda you are crazy!
And I'm in good company!!


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-04-10 09:30:12Reaction Score: 2


So its not just me.  Thank you.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-10 14:25:44Reaction Score: 2




Myrrinda said:


> From the "feeling" side (you know I'm sometimes a little woo woo, but not new agey) I have been saying to my husband for at least two years that I feel like "something" is coming from the sky, "invisible stuff" (not scientifically detectable) and I feel like the sky/atmosphere is changing. But I'm not woo woo enough (yet?) to figure out what it is. Just one of my feelings.


if its anything like the feeling i have had almost 4 years now intensely to the point of "tasting" it occassionally and anything to do with the dream i have had 4 times in my life last time was fall of last year which held elements of my life from the three previous dream events rolled into one along with the main theme - then there may be something coming.

close to 39 years since the first dream and each time i get a tiny bit closer to seeing what is happening but i never get to the full story even though i am not afraid in the dream and trying to confront and discover what the thing is that scared me the first two times i dreamed it... thats probably all i should say about that or i will be feeding their AI more info


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-10 15:29:40Reaction Score: 1


Continue.... I'd like to learn more


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-04-10 16:01:49Reaction Score: 1


We've had the same blue sky that I remember as a child!
Although, here in West Michigan, we've had snow, rain, thunderstorms, hail, and a tornado watch-- all in the same week. From low 70's down to high 20's, in one week. But that's normal for Springtime... _Maybe_.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-10 17:21:00Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> Continue.... I'd like to learn more


give me a while, have to get some work done unfortunately, but i'll spill a little bit of it. it's not like it's groundbreaking or that i haven't said it out loud before so it's been recorded on their machines already anyway


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Leit47Date: 2020-04-10 18:28:09Reaction Score: 1




Chrysomallos said:


> AMAZING thread, thanks for creating it! This is exactly what me and my friends noticed here in Poland.
> The sky is BLUE as a water. Air feels fresh, no condensation trails are visible. Oh and the sun .. Just WOW.
> 
> Have any of you noticed the sun? It was always bright white, unpleasant to look at.
> ...


That's really strange.  I have never traveled to Eastern Europe, but in northern USA, the sun has always been a nice yellowish-orange color.  I live in a sparsely populated area.  It takes me about 2 hours to drive to Detroit, MI.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-10 18:34:16Reaction Score: 3


A bit of a return to normall this eve, hope they are essential flights!


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-10 19:26:06Reaction Score: 0


Gross


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-04-10 19:26:37Reaction Score: 1


with the COVID-19 reset it may be possible we are being prepared for something in the skies like Project Blue Beam ... most of us are indoors during this wild virus ride ... my guesstimate is 2070 CE for the full blown NWO to kick in ... why hurry when you run the world anyways ... most of us will be gone by then ... also possibly our offspring ... either too old to worry about things or gone ...


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-10 21:31:12Reaction Score: 1




Leit47 said:


> That's really strange.  I have never traveled to Eastern Europe, but in northern USA, the sun has always been a nice yellowish-orange color.  I live in a sparsely populated area.  It takes me about 2 hours to drive to Detroit, MI.


I'm in minneapolis suburbs.  I can remember the afternoon sun being a mellow golden color in my youth, around 25 years ago.  

Now?  It's an oppressive, hot, stinging white for all but the first and last hours of the day.  

How do I get them to set up your sun simulator in my area?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Leit47Date: 2020-04-10 23:28:55Reaction Score: 0


I have a 1-800 number somewhere.

It has been overcast the last few days and it is just starting to clear up.  The skies do look much bluer, and I guess the sun was a bit whiter than it had seemed to be the last few days.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-04-10 23:36:33Reaction Score: 1


For sun simulators you can contact NASA:

_NASA: 1960s artificial Sun, Moon and Earthlight patents_
And the colors are here:

_White Sun: formerly known as Yellow_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-11 03:54:03Reaction Score: 11




DanfromMN said:


> Continue.... I'd like to learn more


ok here goes...

when i was around 6 i had this dream for the first time - now i've had extreme dreams all my life that i know for a fact were more than just dreams or at least that's how i interpret them. i used to lucid dream something fierce, i used to have dream sequences, dreams that continued for days on end, and i have had dreams that i have confirmed that others have had also - and i mean the same content of the dreams only slight differences like i would be at my house and they would be at a place they knew, but the happenings in the dreams would be the same. in confirming this i would not say at all that i had the dream or tell them whatsoever what i dreamed - i would just hear them say something and then later ask them about the details to see if they matched with mine i did not want to give them ideas that would lead them to say "what i wanted them to say"...

that being said, i was around 6 and my sister 4 when i first had the dream - she was not in the dream but the reason i mention her will be clear later in this story.

in the dream i was in a place where i was in several of these key dreams - outside the house i grew up in. i was walking along the side of the house past our shed and toward the front door. even though it was about 15 feet away i felt like i was in slow motion moving. the time of day was dusk and each step i took it got darker and darker until i was about halfway to the door. as i got to the front steps i could hardly move as if time was slowing to a crawl. when this happened i noticed that the sky was getting brighter and brighter while around me it still was dark, so the sky was blue almost to mid-day brightness, i could see the big puffy cumulus clouds i loved and i started into the clouds. when in the distance just past the clouds a small black spot appeared and it caught my eye and as i looked into the hole i could see the sky around it being folded back like a tablecloth could fold up on itself when you pushed it together to take it off a table. each side of the hole the sky folded back on itself in folds and i was terrified.

as the folds kept going i would try and reach for the door but i could not move. i was telling my arm to then at least reach for the doorbell which was a rectangle shape illuminated with an orange light but my arm would not move toward the button. all this time i was staring into the folding sky. at the last second i attempted to scream for my parents who i knew were in the living room just above and to the right where i was standing at the door but no sound would come out of my mouth... at that point the anxious feeling in my stomach would overwhelm me and i could taste a metallic taste in my mouth so distinct and powerful... and then i woke up.

the next time i had this dream i was around 16 years old. my brother was 12. same dream only this time my parents were in bed but i was in the same space walking past the shed and the same thing happened as described earlier. by this time in my life i knew the feeling in my gut was a feeling i knew to pay attention to because i would have it in real life not in dreams and i trusted it that it was telling me something. the same taste in the mouth and i could not reach the door handle. the sky opened up just the same and i felt like something was going to come out of the blackness but again i could not face it...

11 years went by and i was 27, divorced, and had a barely two year old daughter. it was just after 9/11. this time i was in the backyard of my own house where i still live. again the same thing happened but i didn't try and scream or reach a door, i wanted to see what would happen... this time i came so close to seeing something emerge from the darkness but again i was not able to finish the dream.

fast forward to last fall, early october. in the months preceding this i had begun to have vivid dreams again involving some strange things like tiny salamanders running and me following them up the grassy hill by my folks house and then they ran into the tall grass by the garage and when i reached the spot a GIANT snake lunged out of the grass where the small salamander had gone. another dream i saw a garter snake by my car at my house and i followed it around my car and a fox was there baring it's teeth and it leaped at me. both times i almost put my foot through a window near my bed trying to fend the snake and fox off - i knew these were strange dreams.

two days before the last sky dream i had gone to visit a friend of mine and there was a friend of his there at his house and we hung out and had some food and what not. again, this is just a detail for the next part.

so the last time i had the dream, i was walking down the sidewalk of the main road in town that my road connects to. i wasn't sure what was going on or what i was doing. i was not really aware that i was walking per se, but i was moving along. as i came to the corner of my road i realized that i was pushing something and i looked down and saw that it was my daughters carriage i used to push her in when i walked for miles around town with her. i could see her head and a hat she had when she was around 2. at this time it was getting darker and darker just like the other dreams.

coincidentally we had a family member who lived on the same street years back and when i passed that house on the lawn i could see my sister and she was approximately 4 years old. as i passed i looked at her and she at me and i realized when i kept moving that she came off the lawn and started walking just behind me on my left side.

we walked two more houses down as it got darker and out of the corner of my eye i saw a my brother come riding off the sidewalk on his bmx bike that he had gotten for his 12th birthday. he looked right at me and rode around us in the street and i could sense that he was riding with us just behind me on my right side.

it continued to get dark and again time was slowed to a crawl because it's not even far from the corner to where my house is. as we got three more houses down (these houses are all very close in the neighborhood) it was almost completely night time and i noticed in front of me my friend, who i will call mitch, came walking out with his friend who was with us two nights before. they came out of the driveway from behind this van and took up positions in front of us walking toward my house. btw, my buddy mitch is a giant of a guy. he is big and rugged, and 8 or 9 inches taller than i am.

so as we proceed on i notice the sky is getting brighter and brighter again but around us was still almost dark. and sure enough i see the black spot again. and sure enough i knew it would happen the sky starts to fold back onto itself in bunches. and at that moment my stomach was feeling it like nobody's business. and as i am staring at the spot and i knew i had to see what was coming and i could see shadows and movement inside the hole.

and then time started to speed up very fast and with my sister still on my left, my brother on my right, my daughter in the carriage i screamed out "mitch! they are doing it again! they are F**king doing it again!" and as i screamed that i climbed up over the carriage and propelled my self up and used my hand on mitch's shoulder to push myself to try and leap up into the sky and said again "they're doing it again!" and as i leaped over him pushing off his shoulder i reached my hand up toward the sky trying to reach into the hole that was huge and clouds were moving by so freaking fast it was crazy. well as my hand goes into the "area" (of course i was on the ground and the area was way up but you know what i mean, from my pespective it was reaching into it) i could not tell but i thought i saw a giant hand grab the bunches of sky and the whole sky opened up to total darkness. now, the hand could have been mine and with my "dream eyes" they overlapped, i am not sure. but at that moment i woke up as my hand smashed into the corner of the wall over my bed.

so the point here is i have had this dream 4 times. the 4th time (last time) i actually saw people from my life at the ages they were for each of the times i had the dream - my sister when she was 4, my brother when he was 12, my daughter when she was barely 2, and now my buddy mitch at the present time.

this is only the third time i've talked about this dream experience(s) and i am pretty sure one of the times the people thought i was nuts, the second time was when i told mitch about what happened around december of last year and he was on board with what i was saying (he knows i am different than other people and he respects and listens to what i say)...

so there you have it. it's like project blue beam, or the return of christ, or an alien invasion i don't even know but this started back in 1980 approximately and the last was october 2019.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-04-11 04:00:16Reaction Score: 0


In Brasilia the sky is always blue. In the months of drought there are usually no clouds.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-11 10:23:44Reaction Score: 1




andym said:


> ok here goes...
> 
> when i was around 6 i had this dream for the first time - now i've had extreme dreams all my life that i know for a fact were more than just dreams or at least that's how i interpret them. i used to lucid dream something fierce, i used to have dream sequences, dreams that continued for days on end, and i have had dreams that i have confirmed that others have had also - and i mean the same content of the dreams only slight differences like i would be at my house and they would be at a place they knew, but the happenings in the dreams would be the same. in confirming this i would not say at all that i had the dream or tell them whatsoever what i dreamed - i would just hear them say something and then later ask them about the details to see if they matched with mine i did not want to give them ideas that would lead them to say "what i wanted them to say"...
> 
> ...


I got a solid 'Avengers' type vibe out of that last part where people from your life were with you.  Based on your description, it seems like they were there to protect or surround you, your daughter excluded.  

I've only ever had a couple experiences like that dream wise.  Nothing about the experiences were the same, except for a couple of times I knew that I was dreaming, because in my dream I dreamt of deja vu like experiences if that makes any sense. 

I'm not sure what the dreams were anymore, but the knowledge that I knew in was dreaming about dreaming about something, different each time, is there.  

Cool stuff!


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-11 10:43:28Reaction Score: 1




EUAFU said:


> In Brasilia the sky is always blue. In the months of drought there are usually no clouds.


I have stayed in Alto Parrisio for over 10 weeks during summer and did not see one trail at all, a few planes but no trails, very nice blue skies with almost no haze, same during my time in brasillia!


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-04-11 11:02:11Reaction Score: 1




CitizenShip said:


> I have stayed in Alto Parrisio for over 10 weeks during summer and did not see one trail at all, a few planes but no trails, very nice blue skies with almost no haze, same during my time in brasillia!


Alto Paraíso is really cool, I'm saving to buy a farm there.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-11 11:06:44Reaction Score: 0




EUAFU said:


> Alto Paraíso is really cool, I'm saving to buy a farm there.


Was actually a little town called Mohinio about 5k north, second time we had a place for six weeks at an old commune called flour der oja.
Also good shaman in Mohinio, thats why i was there!


----------



## Borec (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BorecDate: 2020-04-11 11:18:41Reaction Score: 1




Leit47 said:


> the sun has always been a nice yellowish-orange


You're right, the same here (Czech) in my childhood decades ago (60 and 70ties...blue sky, white clouds, 1 hour storm, rain and then yellowish-orange sun and blue sky again...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 1987MetalDate: 2020-04-11 12:03:38Reaction Score: 2


i believe because the sun is electric, the universe is electric, the sun is doing something scientists don't now about because they're still looking at it the wrong way. Since we are all connected electrically to the sun the change in the sun is making our cells behave in ways that cause then to clean themselves. This time it's your lung cells and this is what they are calling the covid-19 virus. Micro changes in the electrical disturbance we all suffer from cause all most all illness in living things. The sky appearing very blue might just be a symptom of these changes. Whatever is going on the universe is electric.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-04-11 14:05:04Reaction Score: 3




andym said:


> ok here goes...
> 
> when i was around 6 i had this dream for the first time - now i've had extreme dreams all my life that i know for a fact were more than just dreams or at least that's how i interpret them. i used to lucid dream something fierce, i used to have dream sequences, dreams that continued for days on end, and i have had dreams that i have confirmed that others have had also - and i mean the same content of the dreams only slight differences like i would be at my house and they would be at a place they knew, but the happenings in the dreams would be the same. in confirming this i would not say at all that i had the dream or tell them whatsoever what i dreamed - i would just hear them say something and then later ask them about the details to see if they matched with mine i did not want to give them ideas that would lead them to say "what i wanted them to say"...
> 
> ...


I was going to do a thread about the magnetic reversal and plasma apocalypse but all my spots to use the internet have been shut down except for one and transport to it is difficult now.  What you are experiencing in your dream is a sequence that happens when the earth's magnetic field begins to reverse itself.  The slowing of time, time is Force in Motion, there is no time like there are no shadows as a thing, as shadows are just a lack of light as slow time is a lack of force in motion.  When the magnetic field fails, time "slows" down like in your dream because the force of earth's magnetism is greatly weakened(magnetism is force in motion).  The folding sky and hole in the sky is the manifestation of the magnetic reversal and air will be sucked up into it along with anything not anchored to the ground as there will be no gravity(gravity is a incoherent magnetism which turns off when the magnetic field turns off).  The hole will be in the north pole and plasma arcs will issue forth and strike the ground like all the round ponds and lakes in northern Siberia.    Because the earth's magnetic field is a dipole there is another world on the other side of the plane of incommensurability(the dielectric plane that the magnetic field returns to) and through the hole large creatures from the other world are sucked up and fall into our world and that's why you saw large snakes.  The rapture with people ascending into the air is a manifestation of the lack of gravity when the field reverses.  The timing of this event happens on December 21, when the sun keeps going north instead of returning to its normal path.  I believe in dreams as fore knowledge as I have had them although not recently.  As a pattern your dreams match this reversal but of course they do not show every part of the reversal as it is complex with many threads of actions.  I would suggest you ask your dream self to show you more of the other phenomena to flesh out the wholeness.  I have run into the metallic taste somewhere in the magnetic reversal  but am unsure right now off the top of my head but I do know that radioactive materials give a metallic taste.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-11 16:32:18Reaction Score: 5




Reichenbach said:


> with the COVID-19 reset it may be possible we are being prepared for something in the skies like Project Blue Beam ... most of us are indoors during this wild virus ride ... my guesstimate is 2070 CE for the full blown NWO to kick in ... why hurry when you run the world anyways ... most of us will be gone by then ... also possibly our offspring ... either too old to worry about things or gone ...


On a related thought, would it be possible for them to actually fake a comet impact? Like artificially activating volcanoes?

The sky would be covered in ash for a few days or weeks.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-04-11 16:39:01Reaction Score: 8


Yes, they stopped aerosol injection in the sky of late and here in North Carolina we called it Carolina blue.  It was the normal color of the sky in the early 1990's before all of the aerosol injection.  Let's call the "new old" sky a 'green screen' for projection.  They have to have a uniform projection matrix for Project Blue Beam to work well.  The shutting down of high power telescopes could be a defensive measure to not allow close up imaging of what they are going to project.    No close examination is to be allowed apparently.  After the event they will produce "independent" videos and photos like they did in NYC on September 11 but you will find that they are all animation experts, MSM photographers and the such.  The cell phone jammers that were used on 911 prevented real independent photos and videos and the police immediately went to every photo processing store in the area and confiscated the film never to be seen again.  Perhaps the tech is so good that these defensive capturing of the real event is not necessary now with the new tech to be unveiled.  It's definitely going to pass-over when it happens.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-11 16:43:49Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> Yes, they stopped aerosol injection in the sky of late and here in North Carolina we called it Carolina blue.  It was the normal color of the sky in the early 1990's before all of the aerosol injection.  Let's call the "new old" sky a 'green screen' for projection.  They have to have a uniform projection matrix for Project Blue Beam to work well.  The shutting down of high power telescopes could be a defensive measure to not allow close up imaging of what they are going to project.    No close examination is to be allowed apparently.  After the event they will produce "independent" videos and photos like they did in NYC on September 11 but you will find that they are all animation experts, MSM photographers and the such.  The cell phone jammers that were used on 911 prevented real independent photos and videos and the police immediately went to every photo processing store in the area and confiscated the film never to be seen again.  Perhaps the tech is so good that these defensive capturing of the real event is not necessary now with the new tech to be unveiled.  It's definitely going to pass-over when it happens.


I can't wait to see what they have for us(project blue beam), Aliens, na they can't keep a hold of that narrative, second coming, not without healing the lepers and don't mean on the tv, last option seems to be the most sensible and easy to sell, comet/celestial body incoming, although you would think that someone would be trying to make a prophet out of this kind of prophecy!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-11 16:46:01Reaction Score: 3




CitizenShip said:


> I can't wait to see what they have for us(project blue beam), Aliens, na they can't keep a hold of that narrative, second coming, not without healing the lepers and don't mean on the tv, last option seems to be the most sensible and easy to sell, comet/celestial body incoming, although you would think that someone would be trying to make a prophet out of this kind of prophecy!


More chance of the Easter Bunny coming out as a transgender.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-04-11 16:53:34Reaction Score: 3




Magnetic said:


> Yes, they stopped aerosol injection in the sky of late and here in North Carolina we called it Carolina blue.  It was the normal color of the sky in the early 1990's before all of the aerosol injection.  Let's call the "new old" sky a 'green screen' for projection.  They have to have a uniform projection matrix for Project Blue Beam to work well.  The shutting down of high power telescopes could be a defensive measure to not allow close up imaging of what they are going to project.    No close examination is to be allowed apparently.  After the event they will produce "independent" videos and photos like they did in NYC on September 11 but you will find that they are all animation experts, MSM photographers and the such.  The cell phone jammers that were used on 911 prevented real independent photos and videos and the police immediately went to every photo processing store in the area and confiscated the film never to be seen again.  Perhaps the tech is so good that these defensive capturing of the real event is not necessary now with the new tech to be unveiled.  It's definitely going to pass-over when it happens.


I saw a video of demonstration sowe while ago, on a TED talk like event I think. It started with a holographic Orca jumping out of water in a gym, with the school kids watching. And then, the unavoidable & unbearable Elon Musk holographically projected onto the TED talk stage.
And now imagine the son of god (or aliens, or the mahdi, kalki, or whatnot) is holographically-supported coming down to earth. Whatever the local believe demands to strike the polulus with awe.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-11 17:00:41Reaction Score: 5




dreamtime said:


> On a related thought, would it be possible for them to actually fake a comet impact? Like artificially activating volcanoes?
> 
> The sky would be covered in ash for a few days or weeks.


Interesting angle.
We know there's technology to create clowds and rain, to disperse clouds and prevent hale etc.
Earthquakes,  how hard can it be to cause one really, planted C4 underground at a sensitive geological area and you can create a massive underground shockwave which magnitude depends only on the amount of explosives used.
Same can be said about Vulcanos.
Then we have blue beam holographic technology that can project 3d images in the sky, anything from fireballs to UFOs to aliens to messiahs.
And that's only tech we know of.

Yeah, I believe at this point anything is possible to fake, from alien invasion to second coming of jesus to natural catastrophe.
OMG!
*The ultimate false flag of biblical proportions!
The grand finale!*


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-04-11 17:01:28Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> More chance of the Easter Bunny coming out as a transgender.


Or a giant Stay Puff


codis said:


> I saw a video of demonstration sowe while ago, on a TED talk like event I think. It started with a holographic Orca jumping out of water in a gym, with the school kids watching. And then, the unavoidable & unbearable Elon Musk holographically projected onto the TED talk stage.
> And now imagine the son of god (or aliens, or the mahdi, kalki, or whatnot) is holographically-supported coming down to earth. Whatever the local believe demands to strike the polulus with awe.


Yes I saw that too I think the Orca was in Japan and it was unbelievably lifelike!  If they have a show it may be the "dead" Stanley Kubrik directing.  He pulled off the moon landings movies but this will be spectacular.  A meteor strike doesn't seem that necessary for this kind of technology but an Alien spaceship(s) having a flyover and landing with  "first contact" would be the cat's meow.  Ya the god(s) arriving would be interesting too.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-04-11 17:39:03Reaction Score: 6




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


I am from Germany the Sky is Deep blue. No chemtrails . Something  happens.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zerocoolDate: 2020-04-11 18:11:35Reaction Score: 3




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


Clear blue here in Georgia USA.  Zero spray trails for the past couple of weeks.  The most beautiful weather we have seen for decades.  Everyone seems energized and happy - going for walks, etc.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-11 19:20:43Reaction Score: 6




Pathfinder said:


> I am from Germany the Sky is Deep blue. No chemtrails . Something happens.


this is so unusual in germany. Reminds me of the 90s.

I don’t remember a recent year with more than 2 subsequent days of blue sky. It was usually one day without clouds and by the next day the sky got covered in a cross-pattern.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FriHetDate: 2020-04-11 22:16:05Reaction Score: 7


In Sweden the sky is strangely pure blue. I'm scared. The atmosphere feels unnatural. Like something will happen. TPTB have the whole world in their hands. But being scared will not help us so I'm gonna try to bolden up.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zerocoolDate: 2020-04-11 23:11:24Reaction Score: 1


Back to spraying this evening in Georgia, big time.  White haze on the sunset side and lots of crisscrossing streaks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-12 00:44:33Reaction Score: 1


we have still not had anything in my vicinity within 20 miles or so for the last couple weeks in broad daylight. they have been running during the night though i believe some but the days, like others here are saying, have been like i haven't seen them in almost 15 years... like i just got people noticing the planes in the last 8 months believe it or not - i was a "theorist" before then and "paranoid". then all of a sudden people started saying things because last summer was horrible. and then they enacted a cell phone in car ban here in the state and people were then actually paying attention to the sky when driving more. i saw people noticing them when we'd be on the highway and craning their necks looking and some i could read thier lips (when there was slow traffic) and they'd be like "wtf?" and i mean this summer and fall were so bad. you could see 9-12 planes AT ONCE on certain stretches of the highway where the view of the sky was greater.

one thing i will say - someone mentioned in the other thread about maine being highlighted because we had 250.000 homes out of power with the storm thursday night and friday. around 6:30 thursday night i was driving to do something at the office and there was a tree down on lines and one lane of the road was blocked off. tonight at 7:00 pm that tree was STILL sitting on the lines and the road blocked off one lane. now when i turned onto a road nearby there were 5 electrical trucks from new york new jersey pennsylvania and connecticut. there was nothing wrong on this road. xfinity trucks i must have seen over 100 of them today in the three towns i drove through. and yet the tree was still on the lines and i saw ZERO central maine power trucks out.

there's something going on.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-04-12 00:47:51Reaction Score: 0




zerocool said:


> Back to spraying this evening in Georgia, big time.  White haze on the sunset side and lots of crisscrossing streaks.


ATL?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-12 00:54:41Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> I got a solid 'Avengers' type vibe out of that last part where people from your life were with you.  Based on your description, it seems like they were there to protect or surround you, your daughter excluded.
> 
> I've only ever had a couple experiences like that dream wise.  Nothing about the experiences were the same, except for a couple of times I knew that I was dreaming, because in my dream I dreamt of deja vu like experiences if that makes any sense.
> 
> ...


yeah, i almost felt like in the dream the last time i had this little posse with me and in the middle was my daughter as a baby, i don't really know the avengers much but i think that's what you were getting at. 100% though each time i've been more and more determined to find out what was going on and not scared of it at all.



Magnetic said:


> I was going to do a thread about the magnetic reversal and plasma apocalypse but all my spots to use the internet have been shut down except for one and transport to it is difficult now.  What you are experiencing in your dream is a sequence that happens when the earth's magnetic field begins to reverse itself.  The slowing of time, time is Force in Motion, there is no time like there are no shadows as a thing, as shadows are just a lack of light as slow time is a lack of force in motion.  When the magnetic field fails, time "slows" down like in your dream because the force of earth's magnetism is greatly weakened(magnetism is force in motion).  The folding sky and hole in the sky is the manifestation of the magnetic reversal and air will be sucked up into it along with anything not anchored to the ground as there will be no gravity(gravity is a incoherent magnetism which turns off when the magnetic field turns off).  The hole will be in the north pole and plasma arcs will issue forth and strike the ground like all the round ponds and lakes in northern Siberia.    Because the earth's magnetic field is a dipole there is another world on the other side of the plane of incommensurability(the dielectric plane that the magnetic field returns to) and through the hole large creatures from the other world are sucked up and fall into our world and that's why you saw large snakes.  The rapture with people ascending into the air is a manifestation of the lack of gravity when the field reverses.  The timing of this event happens on December 21, when the sun keeps going north instead of returning to its normal path.  I believe in dreams as fore knowledge as I have had them although not recently.  As a pattern your dreams match this reversal but of course they do not show every part of the reversal as it is complex with many threads of actions.  I would suggest you ask your dream self to show you more of the other phenomena to flesh out the wholeness.  I have run into the metallic taste somewhere in the magnetic reversal  but am unsure right now off the top of my head but I do know that radioactive materials give a metallic taste.


thank you for the thoughts on this. i actually believe it is something that is sure to happen at some point and i knew it wasn't jesus coming back or whatever in the dreams - at least not the "bible story" that made the rounds the last 2000 years - but there was power. and if it is reminiscent of a pole reversal, i can totally see that happening too. but what i will say is that having this dream 4 times adding in all the others is a powerful thought provoking situation. and i didn't say this before, but when i was around 18 i determined that i did not want to dream anymore. i purposely attempted not to be able to dream. one of the reasons was that they were very very real and i did not want to be affected by them - i just wanted to research stuff in "reality" but never discounted dreams because there's other stuff in my early life that i knew was powerful with the human mind not just dreaming.

it was the third iteration of that dream in 2001 when i fell of the dream banning wagon and that was a very very sketchy time in general and i had a 2 year old. i then suppressed them and ALL conspiracy or research otherwise all politics everything until my daughter was almost graduated from high school. it was in the run up to the 2016 election that i got the feeling in my gut and it's been on full force since then - the feeling the taste all of it and it's not gone away it's only gotten more intense for the last 4 years. i KNOW what that means in the back of my mind and i've been waiting for the shoe to drop because i cannot see how this feeling can get any more - otherwise i'd start to lose my ability to control it and myself and that's not something i want whatsoever. when that happens that means stuff is seriously bad...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zerocoolDate: 2020-04-12 00:59:10Reaction Score: 0




Trouvare said:


> ATL?


affirmative


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-04-12 01:50:43Reaction Score: 2


True blue here in Australia. Not a single cloud in sight. Inhaling some good ass prana, yeah baby.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2020-04-12 07:08:52Reaction Score: 2


I didn't really notice a difference in terms of sky color but I did notice that the weather seems to be more...normal for lack of a better word.

Around where I live, it's a running joke that the weather can switch from clear and sunny to thunder and lightning in two seconds flat because it's that bad but it seems to have been more consistent now.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-04-12 07:18:33Reaction Score: 1




Obertryn said:


> I didn't really notice a difference in terms of sky color but I did notice that the weather seems to be more...normal for lack of a better world.
> 
> Around where I live, it's a running joke that the weather can switch from clear and sunny to thunder and lightning in two seconds flat because it's that bad but it seems to have been more consistent now.


 I'm down round the 40 parallel mark and i'm not joking the sky is getting bluer every day.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-12 09:31:59Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> Yes, they stopped aerosol injection in the sky of late and here in North Carolina we called it Carolina blue.  It was the normal color of the sky in the early 1990's before all of the aerosol injection.  Let's call the "new old" sky a 'green screen' for projection.  They have to have a uniform projection matrix for Project Blue Beam to work well.  The shutting down of high power telescopes could be a defensive measure to not allow close up imaging of what they are going to project.    No close examination is to be allowed apparently.  After the event they will produce "independent" videos and photos like they did in NYC on September 11 but you will find that they are all animation experts, MSM photographers and the such.  The cell phone jammers that were used on 911 prevented real independent photos and videos and the police immediately went to every photo processing store in the area and confiscated the film never to be seen again.  Perhaps the tech is so good that these defensive capturing of the real event is not necessary now with the new tech to be unveiled.  It's definitely going to pass-over when it happens.


Something akin to spiderman

What I do know from experience, yes a blanket same colour blue/ green is best for keying out, but in this case they wouldn't have to worry about that, they would be placing pre keyed footage into a space. Much easier to manage. So long as the sky isn't heavily dotted with white/ grey cloud, projection could be easily believed, if backed up with audio...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2020-04-12 09:40:37Reaction Score: 1




FriHet said:


> In Sweden the sky is strangely pure blue. I'm scared. The atmosphere feels unnatural. Like something will happen. TPTB have the whole world in their hands. But being scared will not help us so I'm gonna try to bolden up.


Around evening yesterday skies came hiding the heaven and rain fell during the night. Now sky is hiding the blue heaven again, with little sun coming through. This being in Skåne.


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-04-12 11:18:18Reaction Score: 1


NASA poisoning the ionosphere
Video
Edit:
It was last year, here is the offical article NASA launches rockets studying the aurora


. . . atmospheric density and temperature with instruments on the rockets and deploying visible gas tracers, trimethyl aluminum (TMA) and a barium/strontium mixture, which ionizes when exposed to sunlight. The vapors were released over the Norwegian Sea at 71 through 150 miles altitude.

These mixtures, using substances similar to those found in fireworks, created colorful clouds that allow researchers to track the flow of neutral and charged particles with the auroral wind. By tracking the movement of these colorful clouds via ground-based photography and triangulating their moment-by-moment position in three dimensions, AZURE will provide valuable data on the vertical and horizontal flow of particles in two key regions of the ionosphere over a range of different altitudes.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-12 11:28:31Reaction Score: 1


Very blue in Wales: Strange blue light 'floating' in sky over Wales sparks UFO speculation


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-04-12 13:58:02Reaction Score: 3




Magnetic said:


> A meteor strike doesn't seem that necessary for this kind of technology but an Alien spaceship(s) having a flyover and landing with "first contact" would be the cat's meow. Ya the god(s) arriving would be interesting too.


I would add - with assorted "crisis actors" on the ground. As some others suggest, genetically modified, lab-grown humans ar in preparation, to play that part. After a holographically simulated landing, those would come out of a real mockup space ship. Let's see...
I think a simulated catastrophic event (like a holographic meter strike) is less likely, people would notice the missing non-visual "effects" (heat, sonic boom, impact, ground shock wave, damage, etc.).
Living near the German border, reporting blue skies add not much value. But having vivid memories of blue skies during my childhood in the 70's, I can enjoy the time outdoors without being scared ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TeosoramaDate: 2020-04-12 14:33:58Reaction Score: 2




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


I live in St. Petersburg of Russia and if earlier cloudiness hung over the city a many weeks, now the sun has appeared, the weather is changing rapidly. 

Air and clothes became much cleaner after walking around the city.

I can’t even imagine the reason why all production on the whole planet would stop for so long.  The planet received a weekend for the first time in a hundred-odd years of operation.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-12 15:58:40Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> The rapture with people ascending into the air is a manifestation of the lack of gravity when the field reverses.


Interesting explanation. it makes sense. and I agree regarding gravity, magnetism and time.

All major boundaries in this realm, like time, gravity and space, are governed by a single force.

Could the gravity reversal be the reason the PTB is researching how to cope in conditions without gravity (aka space)?


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-04-12 16:28:34Reaction Score: 1




andym said:


> yeah, i almost felt like in the dream the last time i had this little posse with me and in the middle was my daughter as a baby, i don't really know the avengers much but i think that's what you were getting at. 100% though each time i've been more and more determined to find out what was going on and not scared of it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why you purposely decided to not dream because it was an intrusion into your psychic mind and it was disturbing.  My experiences were not of that nature and I gradually lost interest although it was interesting.  Even though you didn't say it directly You experienced a lucid nightmare which scared the shit out of you at that time, however, now you are older and can explore with your rational mind magnetic reversal and plasma apocalypse.  Many channels are gone and info deep 6'ed but here is a themtube channel that presents info about this topic in a non threatening way:

JayDreamerZ    for one.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-12 20:07:37Reaction Score: 3


sky report maine: planes flying over again today and all the grey haze clouds are back with the rainbow sheen around the sun.



Magnetic said:


> I can see why you purposely decided to not dream because it was an intrusion into your psychic mind and it was disturbing.  My experiences were not of that nature and I gradually lost interest although it was interesting.  Even though you didn't say it directly You experienced a lucid nightmare which scared the shit out of you at that time, however, now you are older and can explore with your rational mind magnetic reversal and plasma apocalypse.  Many channels are gone and info deep 6'ed but here is a themtube channel that presents info about this topic in a non threatening way:
> 
> JayDreamerZ    for one.


thank you... i've done some study on the pole reversals over the years because stuff didn't really make sense to me - i think the first thing was when they said "the earth is tilted on it's axis" and i was like 7 and i couldn't understand why that was even a thing but it seemed so natural to everyone else. but if i said what if it tilts the other way or tilts more i was always met with that's absurd...


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-04-12 22:57:04Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> Interesting explanation. it makes sense. and I agree regarding gravity, magnetism and time.
> 
> All major boundaries in this realm, like time, gravity and space, are governed by a single force.
> 
> Could the gravity reversal be the reason the PTB is researching how to cope in conditions without gravity (aka space)?


I think that spaceships, developing independent air systems, water recycling, hydroponic food systems etc could be used in the transition of the magnetic field reversal.  Vehicles such as this *1858: The Winans Cigar Steamer Ships are puzzling and do not fit into the historical narrative and looks like a high tech.*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Nova ScotianDate: 2020-04-13 00:55:54Reaction Score: 2




Timeshifter said:


> Something akin to spiderman
> 
> What I do know from experience, yes a blanket same colour blue/ green is best for keying out, but in this case they wouldn't have to worry about that, they would be placing pre keyed footage into a space. Much easier to manage. So long as the sky isn't heavily dotted with white/ grey cloud, projection could be easily believed, if backed up with audio...


5g... used to broadcast certain frequencies that will make us "hear" the projection?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2020-04-13 07:30:21Reaction Score: 1


Definitely noticed it enough to check Reddit and a few other forums to see if anyone else had notice it. Though I am not sure that there is anything to it, it's definitely noticebly bluer


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-13 09:59:37Reaction Score: 1




Nova Scotian said:


> 5g... used to broadcast certain frequencies that will make us "hear" the projection?


That would fit nicely with the reports of strange and loud atmospheric sounds around the world in the last years. That could have been the testing phase.


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-04-13 10:59:07Reaction Score: 1


Sky cloudy today. Colors are normal, blue to white tones. 
I would not rejoice with a clear blue sky, specially if its too blue. 
Any orbital microwave cannon will have better targeting without clouds.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-04-14 12:30:47Reaction Score: 3


Here you can see all the countries that use this companies's weather modification resources and services.

Clients & Projects | Weather Modification, Inc.

This website looks very legit.

I wonder what the US Naval Surface Warfare Center needs weather modification for...

And looking at their methods that are publicly released, they can do ground seeding. Meaning they don't need to even use airplanes to modify the weather?

Who knows how much is hidden/private company data?

We cannot even view what chemicals they use to cloud seed probably since they are protected by it being under a company trade secret.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zerocoolDate: 2020-04-14 16:07:43Reaction Score: 1


Tuesday 4/14 in GA, USA and we are back to crystal clear blue skies.  Absolutely no spraying whatsoever. Not a cloud in the sky. Sun is whiter than it has been but not burning your skin hot.  Several very high altitude planes (not visible but very audible) making passes.

I was thinking that we were in the clear (for possible NEOs) once the spraying resumed but now back to unusually (bc we are used to relentless spraying) clear blue.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-14 17:47:03Reaction Score: 0


Been pretty clear most of the day, just noticing a few trails now over Yorkshire, facing South and West. Saw no evil, heard no evil.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-04-14 18:36:14Reaction Score: 1


Sunny Buffalo checking in... We were warned of 1,000mph winds yesterday. The electric company sent a note out letting us know they were putting 2,000 electricians on standby should there be any power disruption.



> In preparation for high wind warnings forecasted across upstate New York beginning Sunday night and continuing through Monday, National Grid has increased staffing to more than 2,000 line, service, tree, damage assessment and public safety workers.


We got fuckall.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-15 15:25:35Reaction Score: 0


Today began clear and deep blue, I have heard 2 aeroplanes all day, but came out to this around 3.30pm


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-15 17:50:51Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Today began clear and deep blue, I have heard 2 aeroplanes all day, but came out to this around 3.30pm
> 
> View attachment 44256


this reminds me of what they do in the city i USED to work in prior to the deadly virus... every single day the sun would be blotted out completely before it could reach noontime height.

last night here in the country(ish) portion where i am it was 100% black as coal. i could only see a tiny bit of light in the distance from a small city. could not see one star and i checked several times. even when it's  a little cloudy you can still see the occasional star.

today there's the mix again of "normal" clouds and about an hour ago i noticed that the haze clouds were appearing low over the trees in the distance and then they build and build until they've completely covered the entire northeast skies...


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-15 19:04:14Reaction Score: 1



Lovely lovely, milky milky!


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-15 21:58:37Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


Hey _@WarningGuy_, I had an idea that would be good to do on this post, if you like.

The idea is to add a simple vote, saying:
"in your opinion is the weather you are experiencing during the lockdown, for this time of year:
Better than usual (sunnier, drier)
The same as usual
Worse than usual (cloudier, wetter) 
Don't know"

I think you can add this to existing threads, such as this.  It would be great to capture some stats I think! Totally understand if you're not keen tho.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-16 18:39:46Reaction Score: 1




Looking pretty trail free here in Minnesota, USA  today.  

I've seen more actual, puffy cotton ball clouds the last few days than I have in what seems like months.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-16 18:48:34Reaction Score: 0




DanfromMN said:


> Looking pretty trail free here in Minnesota, USA  today.
> 
> I've seen more actual, puffy cotton ball clouds the last few days than I have in what seems like months.


that looks like real clouds!
i haven’t reported in, but they’re still trailing with not as many planes right now When it’s clear. They would REALLY stand out as our normal traffic going in and out is down to like one (from 8-10 or so per day) and everyone knows there’s not much other flying going on.
i have usually been seeing them in cloud breaks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-16 20:32:25Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> View attachment 44300View attachment 44301
> 
> Looking pretty trail free here in Minnesota, USA  today.
> 
> I've seen more actual, puffy cotton ball clouds the last few days than I have in what seems like months.


the amount of natural clouds here in maine since three weeks ago is absolutely blowing my mind. honestly have not seen as many in over 12 years at least. i thought i would love it, but when you realize what that means it is very disturbing. and of course you can't tell anyone about the planes now cause they aren't out there making fake clouds... conveniently for them. 

i'm almost sure that's how they got some of this payload delivered to people and then they activated it. (for example, the remote jungle tribe that got it) i mean the whole world has it so what's the chances?

have gone from seeing hundreds (yes, i mean that) of planes during the day and night down to like 5 per day. at night it was horrible too and we had what i thought were surveillance planes and also drones (i have seen them with my eyes so i know they are here) flying over non stop at night, and now one or two a night. so they obviously got done with what they had to do before our lock downs.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zerocoolDate: 2020-04-16 20:59:13Reaction Score: 1


Crystal clear skies here in GA USA today.  Not one single wisp of a cloud and no spraying whatsoever.  This is the nicest spring we have ever had here.  It is also incredibly dry - 30% humidity; this is quite unusual.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-16 21:51:57Reaction Score: 0




zerocool said:


> Crystal clear skies here in GA USA today.  Not one single wisp of a cloud and no spraying whatsoever.  This is the nicest spring we have ever had here.  It is also incredibly dry - 30% humidity; this is quite unusual.


the thing that's killing me is how cold it is here still. like hasn't even got to 50 maybe ever this spring. "nice" looking out but you still have to pretty much bring gloves and a hat and a layered coat if you want to be out for long. last week we had the 7 inches of snow and it's been raining like average 4 days a week... but i digress.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-16 21:59:38Reaction Score: 2


GRAND SOLAR MINIMUM.

Maybe the shortages of canned goods and other foods aren't from overbuying, but lack of supply?

You weren't at the store two hours ago, so how do you know that they only had one case to put out?

How do we know that they got everything that they ordered?

I'm surprised this is the first time I've thought of this.....

It's been super snowy here the last 5 yes 5 years.  April has had snow here the last 5 years.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zerocoolDate: 2020-04-17 14:21:04Reaction Score: 1




andym said:


> the thing that's killing me is how cold it is here still. like hasn't even got to 50 maybe ever this spring. "nice" looking out but you still have to pretty much bring gloves and a hat and a layered coat if you want to be out for long. last week we had the 7 inches of snow and it's been raining like average 4 days a week... but i digress.


It's been really cool here as well.  Was in the 30s Thursday night and 40s last night. 55*F now at 10:15am.  Last summer our veggie garden did terribly bc it was 97 every single day.  Didn't plant this year but I bet they would be doing great.

Wispy clouds this morning but no spray trails that I can discern.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-04-18 09:52:22Reaction Score: 2


Look at this deep blue colour over Brisbane. Also, a history element to it, as this is apparently the oldest structure in town, the Old Windmill. Only 100 meters down the road are Arnaldo Pomodoro's _Forme del Mito_. They tell the tragic story of Agamemnon. Fabricated in cast bronze, each piece has its own identity - ‘The Prophet’ Cassandra, ‘The Machine’ Aegisthus, ‘Ambition’ Clytesmnestra and ‘Power’ Agamemnon King of Mycenea.


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-04-18 13:27:47Reaction Score: 1


Gone is the clear blue in Germany  some clouds are real but looks like they are spraying again!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NovaFeedbackDate: 2020-04-18 13:39:02Reaction Score: 2


Nope, they're spraying shit again. Enough of this shit. Would people please wake up for Christ's sake? It's intolerable.
Dumbed down idiots who already had an i.q. lower than 50 anyway.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-18 14:13:09Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> Look at this deep blue colour over Brisbane. Also, a history element to it, as this is apparently the oldest structure in town, the Old Windmill. Only 100 meters down the road are Arnaldo Pomodoro's _Forme del Mito_. They tell the tragic story of Agamemnon. Fabricated in cast bronze, each piece has its own identity - ‘The Prophet’ Cassandra, ‘The Machine’ Aegisthus, ‘Ambition’ Clytesmnestra and ‘Power’ Agamemnon King of Mycenea.
> 
> View attachment 44351
> 
> ...


All the bronze Borg type stuff all over the world creeps me out.  What is the style of sculpture that it belongs to? 

If anyone knows, please.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ChrysomallosDate: 2020-04-18 16:33:05Reaction Score: 1


In Lesser Poland, the sky is clear like a tear. The air is clean and the sun is so nice that you can look at it without squinting ..


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-24 10:29:19Reaction Score: 6


Back to clear deep blue today


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-24 12:22:27Reaction Score: 1


It's odd.  I've seen no haze at sunset time the last week or so.  Usually it's just a swamp of muck in the west sky from 3pm to after sundown.

Now?  If I got a good enough vantage point and camera, I'm pretty sure I'd be able to watch the sun set and zoom in on it a few times before it actually just disappears above the horizon.....

It's a thing.

Very super clear blue most mornings.  Yesterday it became overcast quickly, not sure from planes or something else.  Perfect temp though.  Kids enjoyed playing outside.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-04-26 00:36:11Reaction Score: 1


I was noticing that, as well, the sky being blue, clear, and cloudless most of the time. When we do get clouds, they the normal kind: white and fluffy. We've had a couple days of rain. In fact, one day it seemed to come up out of nowhere. The sky started out clear, then gradually clouded over, then suddenly there was a blast of cold wind and a brief downpour...and within an hour or two, the sky was as clear as if nothing had happened. Weird.

Today, I am noticing the sky trails returning.


I just took this pic a few minutes ago. These giant squares are usually common over Arizona.


----------



## N.D. Magoo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: N.D. MagooDate: 2020-04-26 01:02:34Reaction Score: 1


Orgone appears to be accumulating in the atmosphere. This is ostensibly a very good thing, but I don't think we know exactly what's going on yet. Could it simply be a side effect of the reduction in air travel, pollution, and/or chemtrails? Or is this phenomenon itself a factor of the main event? Let's look at the works of Wilhelm Reich, for clues.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-04-26 01:30:42Reaction Score: 10


Covid-19 "first responders", Chemtrails, and Blue Beam: When they start using all the conspiracies at once


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-04-26 01:57:37Reaction Score: 1


I just noticed that i have to press the like button 3 or 4 times before it registers.   Its freezing up 2/3rds into it as you can see here with the yellow line.   So in saying that im sorry to everyone i have hit like to for there comment and you are not getting it as i thought it was going through to each of you.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-26 14:51:30Reaction Score: 3




SuperTrouper said:


> Look at this deep blue colour over Brisbane. Also, a history element to it, as this is apparently the oldest structure in town, the Old Windmill. Only 100 meters down the road are Arnaldo Pomodoro's _Forme del Mito_. They tell the tragic story of Agamemnon. Fabricated in cast bronze, each piece has its own identity - ‘The Prophet’ Cassandra, ‘The Machine’ Aegisthus, ‘Ambition’ Clytesmnestra and ‘Power’ Agamemnon King of Mycenea.
> 
> View attachment 44351
> 
> ...


ok so SO much i have wanted to comment on in this thread in the last two days but i have been otherwose detained. have a brief second here and just want to point out - my recurring dream post i beieve is in the first part of this thread has really been touched upon the last couple days... second and why i am taking time to post now is this mention of the forme del mitro...

there are two interesting things that hit my mind and when i get imteresting thought connections i pay attention. 

1) the pyramid sculpture reminded me briefly of one of my favorote star trek episodes paradise syndrome. im it a pyramid/obleisk hybrid shaped monument is the visible portion of an ancient tech provided to DEFLECT ASTEROIDS. 

2) the scuptor of these myth statues is none other than the same guy with the sphere inside a sphere series featured in this site a while ago who even has his "art" at the vatican...

ok i have to go but i will try and sum up some thoughts later...


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-04-26 15:05:36Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> All the bronze Borg type stuff all over the world creeps me out.  What is the style of sculpture that it belongs to?
> 
> If anyone knows, please.


Same style as the vatican spheres,

Sphere Within Sphere - Wikipedia


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: adroidDate: 2020-04-26 15:20:01Reaction Score: 0


It’s freezing still where I live northern Canada and overcast supposed to be warm already here like at least in the low pluses. It’s -17 and snowing!!


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-26 16:38:44Reaction Score: 1




adroid said:


> It’s freezing still where I live northern Canada and overcast supposed to be warm already here like at least in the low pluses. It’s -17 and snowing!!


Grand.
Solar.
Minimum.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: adroidDate: 2020-04-26 17:40:14Reaction Score: 0




DanfromMN said:


> Grand.
> Solar.
> Minimum.


Just a few hours has passed and it is blue skies and bright sun now but still cold out! Only just reading about that too


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-04-29 11:23:18Reaction Score: 1




adroid said:


> Just a few hours has passed and it is blue skies and bright sun now but still cold out! Only just reading about that too


We're about to be hit by a "Polar Blast" here in Australia. Where I am it may get down to 23C/73F (yeah, I know, don't mention it ). Humidity will go down a fair bit. May have to dust off that old jumper.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-29 12:40:33Reaction Score: 1


Today, blue is not the colour! We've had 3 days of this now, no comet hunting for me


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-29 12:58:23Reaction Score: 0




BrokenAgate said:


> Today, I am noticing the sky trails returning.


Me too. They have returned since last week in Germany.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-04-29 15:05:54Reaction Score: 2


Another glorious day here. And not to talk out of topic but, how often should I be seeing that Elon Musk sky link thing? It flew over my house two nights ago. Was it just happenstance that I came out at that specific moment to see them?

And btw, it was really, really, really creepy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2020-04-29 19:30:25Reaction Score: 0




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


Most people are locked down, less traffic=less smog=bluer skies


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-29 21:58:06Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> Me too. They have returned since last week in Germany.


I noticed some on monday, two days ago.  It's amazing how blatantly different the sky is with them than without.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-30 09:30:36Reaction Score: 0




adroid said:


> It’s freezing still where I live northern Canada and overcast supposed to be warm already here like at least in the low pluses. It’s -17 and snowing!!


It's called weather. I have seen heavy snowfall in Yukon mid-May several years ago. Anomalies in weather patterns are a thing for sure. Snowfall in Saudi Arabia and big hail stones in Indonesia for example. Those things could be due to a grand solar minimum. But I recall periodical flood rains, ice storms etc all over the place all my life all the time. If we take a step back and would examine these "anomalies" close, would we still come to the conclusion that this is a big change from weather patterns in our traceable past?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: adroidDate: 2020-05-01 02:04:04Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> It's called weather. I have seen heavy snowfall in Yukon mid-May several years ago. Anomalies in weather patterns are a thing for sure. Snowfall in Saudi Arabia and big hail stones in Indonesia for example. Those things could be due to a grand solar minimum. But I recall periodical flood rains, ice storms etc all over the place all my life all the time. If we take a step back and would examine these "anomalies" close, would we still come to the conclusion that this is a big change from weather patterns in our traceable past?


 Yeah last year they had to close the ice castle early cause it was super warm super early so the weather in my opinion has been all over the place


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-05-01 02:24:43Reaction Score: 1


I wish I could have gotten like 60 or 100 feet off the ground to watch the unencumbered sunset today.  

It was freaking beautiful out, no clouds the whole day.  I expected that the haze would kick on around the afternoon, but nothing.  

Unfortunately, I live in what could be considered a valley, the sun sets about twenty minutes after it disappears to me behind houses, so there really isnt much to see as far as sunsets go unless I learn to hover.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-09 11:05:37Reaction Score: 1


Picturebook blue again today in Yorkshire. Extremely blue for May! Right on queue for the bank holiday too...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-05-09 11:49:01Reaction Score: 0


I guess, they do not spray much these days to make the lockdown more bearable for people. But I did see some big fat crisscrossed chemtrails in London few days ago in the morning.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-09 11:58:33Reaction Score: 0


I lied, half and a half later, never even heard a plane...


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-05-09 12:46:17Reaction Score: 1


They were spraying the fullmoon again, a big stripe right in front of it, and yesterday the whole day. They "unlock" Germany now and bammmm, ugly skies again!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-05-09 16:22:43Reaction Score: 0


4 engined jet went over this morning in a northwesterly direction. Two engines 'trails' disappeared in minutes, not spreading at all, the other two left a two that instantly merged into one trail that spread out then drifted on the wind in a northerly direction before slowly disappearing in a fading effect


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-14 08:21:20Reaction Score: 6


Clear deep blue today...


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-05-14 13:03:52Reaction Score: 1


The two days that the moon was full, we had zero sky visibility. Then, as the moon starts to wane, boom, no clouds for three days, then yesterday there was zero sun all day. 

Still unseasonably cool for halfway through may in minnesota.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-05-14 18:20:15Reaction Score: 0


still very chilly here where i am and three days in a row of quite a bit of sky streaking going on.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-05-19 17:19:31Reaction Score: 1


So this is what it has been like for the last 2 weeks, there is no moisture in the air to make clouds from but that will not stop them trying!

There was about a month in april when there was no spaying and the weather responded by giving us the best april we have had(that i remember), 28deg in freaking april in south west UK.

Anyhow here are two big fat ones,


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-05-19 18:14:36Reaction Score: 7


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-05-19 20:50:57Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> View attachment 46195


Is that your back garden?  Blimey it looks idyllic, and frankly, I'm envious!


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-21 11:58:49Reaction Score: 1


Recent material from North America. Seems they are on it badly.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-05-21 12:48:13Reaction Score: 0


we are on day 7 or 8 again of pretty consistent flights most of the morning then very heavy again around 2pm to 8pm. one moment yesterday while walking with my daughter we saw 6 aircraft in our site view and approx 5 other existing lines already in place all crisscrossed.

there is also a concerted push in our area right now doing final install and attenuation of the small cells for the new cellular service. this was the last place i could come to feel farther away but it is now in this rural town.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-05-21 13:11:43Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> Is that your back garden?  Blimey it looks idyllic, and frankly, I'm envious!


Oh, I wish. This is Delaware Park in the city of Buffalo. I live in an old mud flood bricker, ass to ankles with the rest of these idiots.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-05-22 11:44:05Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> This is just a simple question to see if anyone else is seeing the bluest of skies they have ever seen, not seen or not seen in a long time ?
> 
> Ive been around nearly 60 years and i dont remember the sky ever being this blue.


The sky not also blue here in Germany in Heimbach near Cologne but the air tste a little bit better


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-25 08:40:55Reaction Score: 1


After days of pretty poor miserable weather, today we are back to deep blue skies, with masses of bird song to accompany it!


----------

